# Cub cadet ????



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

I need to change the oil (for the first time) in my Cub 1042 w/kawasaki v-twin engine. Does anyone know if I can just put a UNIVERSAL OIL filter on it from LOWES or do I have to go back to the dealer and get the genuine CC oil filter?
I plan to use DELO 400 oil probably in the 10 w 40 ? Think that is ok??
THANKS
:usa:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Well if it was Briggs, or Kohler I would say yes you could but the Kawi engines are a whole different breed of engine maybe someone will be able to lend some info on this question. I always use HD30 weight oil year round.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

criswelg said:


> I need to change the oil (for the first time) in my Cub 1042 w/kawasaki v-twin engine. Does anyone know if I can just put a UNIVERSAL OIL filter on it from LOWES or do I have to go back to the dealer and get the genuine CC oil filter?
> I plan to use DELO 400 oil probably in the 10 w 40 ? Think that is ok??
> THANKS
> :usa:


Check the filter numbers..I get my CC Kohler filter from TSC..edro:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Try THIS!


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Depending where you are and how cold it gets in the winter- I use 10w30 in the winter here in Maine, and 30 wt for summer. I'd stay away from generic oil filters and buy the ones cross referenced for your cub. Not worth saving a few dollars if it screws your stuff up. If the oil filter book in Lowes lists the oil filter for your equipment - then sure.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I had been using mobil 1 10W30 or 10W40 in my tractors. But last time I tried Pennzoil Outdoor SAE30 for air cooled small engines. I put this in two different lawnmowers with B&S engines. So far happy with this oil. The engines are running cool.


----------



## criswelg (Dec 7, 2011)

*I have been changing everything over to Mobil 1*



Ed_GT5000 said:


> I had been using mobil 1 10W30 or 10W40 in my tractors. But last time I tried Pennzoil Outdoor SAE30 for air cooled small engines. I put this in two different lawnmowers with B&S engines. So far happy with this oil. The engines are running cool.


After thinking about my original statement I am just making a trip to the Cub Cadet dealer. It just doesn't make sense to save a few $ and take a chance with my engine.

I have been changing all of my motors over to the Mobil 1 Extended Performance 5w30. It is the only oil (comes in several weights) that I have found that still has the zinc and other additives that USED to be in the old DELO 400 oils. If I start to have engine problems I will post them also.

:usa:


----------

